# wa rehandle project



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Goko 19c27 240mm. Curly mango wood and water buffalo horn. The first of many rehandles this summer!





  








nIppqMA.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 22, 2015












  








V2jr9b0.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 22, 2015








Thanks @Mike9 for advice


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That looks really nice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks! This was our first project like this.

for anyone interested in trying such a project: The wood is impregnated with a stabilizing resin already. Not strictly necessary for a hardwood, but it should help with not warping/cracking. Thats more of a problem for western handle scales pulling away from the tang then on wa handles. Fit the wood into the horn with a mortise and tenon joint, then epoxied. To make it shiny, we took it up through 1500 grit sandpaper, then a finished with linseed and beeswax. The blade is burn fit in so I have the option of moving it to another knife eventually. I might use hide glue, which is reversible too, using moisture and heat.

It just feels more solid and heavier than the burnt chestnut D shaped handle I replaced. Burnt chestnut varies in quality I guess, because the octagonal ones from JKI , I like a lot.


----------



## oldfart (May 22, 2015)

@MillionsKnives

wow, that's pretty cool !


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Looks great. If you get bored of it, send it to me. : )


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice handle !


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks. It's good to have my only stainless knife back. Put it to work cutting lemons for grilled calamari and oysters today.





  








DSC_1643.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 25, 2015












  








DSC_1645.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 25, 2015








Not a bad end to the weekend at all!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

that is one smexy handle!!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

How are you shaping that, a plane and sanding block?  I was under the impression that you didn't have a belt sander.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't originally.  Then I started picking up tools when I started those forgecraft fixer upper projects.  I now have a 4x36" belt sander and a drill press.  Soon a band saw.  Then a forge! just kidding... maybe

I'll say you get what you pay for with harbor freight.  I spent almost an hour getting the belt to track.

I do like working with hand tools as much as possible, especially on western handles.  Sanders make a ton of heat.  At some point the epoxy stops working, so you have to stop and cool it down a lot. 

That's why I like the simplicity of wa handles.  It's not a bunch of metal and spacers and wood and pins all held together by epoxy; it's just one solid block of wood mostly. And it won't warp on you and pull away from the tang like western scales either.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

First time working with horn too.  Wasn't sure if it would work with a plane.  Filing and sanding worked fine.  I read some people heat it up and it becomes malleable, but I didn't try.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh and the HF sanders are also prone to throwing bearings.  I thought maybe without a sander you would rough plane the handle, rough file the horn and then put everything together and finish sand with a block.  Bit of a pita though.

Came out looking great.  How many hours it take?

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It was in between beer and bbq over a weekend. I'd guess 3 hours not including epoxy curing time or linseed oil/beeswax drying time.


----------

